# Kong Stuffers



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys! My puppy comes home in 1 week and I was wondering what I could use to stuff his kong for when I go back to work? (it'll only be 4 hours a day he'll be in his crate and now until May 11). I was thinking peanut butter? Should I freeze it? Or should I just see what he prefers first?


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I use frozen peanut butter with dog food inside. Or frozen water for teething puppies.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I try to stuff the kong in layers -- plug the small hole with PB or canned food, add a layer of kibble, another layer of gooey stuff, another layer of kibble, then plug with gooey stuff (PB or canned food). I use a lot of canned food in the foster dog Kongs, as they love it, and it's not going to upset their tummy, as it's part of their food ration for the day.

Freezing a mix of wet/dry ingredients increases the difficulty in getting it out.

Kong actually has a "how to stuff a kong" guide. It might be on their website.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I mix a variety of stuff in the kongs. Pieces of dog cookies that are broken, kibble, the small pieces & dust from dog meat rolls. If I'm feeling really generous I'll hide a couple of tiny pieces of something stinky like hot dog or liverwurst in it. I'll soak the kongs in a bowl of water so it freezes better then I'll plug with peanut butter or yogurt or canned dog food. Then freeze it. Usually keeps mine busy for about 20-30 min. On the day's they get kongs or bones I don't give regular breakfast.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

dylan_and_atlas said:


> Hi guys! My puppy comes home in 1 week and I was wondering what I could use to stuff his kong for when I go back to work? (it'll only be 4 hours a day he'll be in his crate and now until May 11). I was thinking peanut butter? Should I freeze it? Or should I just see what he prefers first?


 I have the only dog on the planet that HATES peanut butter. lol. I warn people now because before Shadow I thought all dogs liked PB.
I use canned puppy food instead. When I had fosters in the house I used berries, veggies, yogurt and canned puppy food. They sell Kong stuffer but its expensive so I just make my own.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas (Apr 1, 2015)

Hm, I'm thinking peanut butter if he likes it, carrots, berries & maybe water to freeze it all in


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yup, I've used peanut butter, plain greek yogurt, berry mash, pureed sweet potato and pumpkin, wet dog food, and various homemade broths. I usually stick in fruits and vegetables, pieces of biscuits or small chunks of meat as well. When I'm in a pinch, I've also mixed some dry food with a small bit of shredded cheese in the Kong and microblasted the entire thing for about 10 seconds. It melts everything to the inside and makes a good quick option if I forgot to freeze something the night before.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

I also have a question along this same vein, how often should you give a dog the Kong? Also, should you subtract some food if the Kong is used?


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

lexiz said:


> I also have a question along this same vein, how often should you give a dog the Kong? Also, should you subtract some food if the Kong is used?


I subtract food dpending on how much mine is getting through the Kong. How many he gets per day depends on what's going on. On an active day, he may not get one. On a more busy day, he might get one in the middle of the day while I'm getting work done. When I'm swamped, he might get two or three at various points of the day. I don't think I've ever given more than three in a day. My one dog has three total so I always have at least one but usually two to three stuffed, frozen, and ready to go should I need it.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

Pax8 said:


> I subtract food dpending on how much mine is getting through the Kong. How many he gets per day depends on what's going on. On an active day, he may not get one. On a more busy day, he might get one in the middle of the day while I'm getting work done. When I'm swamped, he might get two or three at various points of the day. I don't think I've ever given more than three in a day. My one dog has three total so I always have at least one but usually two to three stuffed, frozen, and ready to go should I need it.


Pax8, thank you very much for your response!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I feed twice a day so I substitute the Kong for breakfast. I only give them one and usually only once or twice a week. On various other days they get pigs feet, marrow bones, or just regular breakfast. I switch it around so they don't get bored.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I layer it too. Small biscuits or food mixed with pumpkin and freeze. I've used peanut butter and yogurt before too.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Sometimes, my dog gets a little bored in the afternoons when I am at work on the internet. I feed her twice per day. 2 cups in the am and 1 cup in the afternoon. When she's bored, I just put her afternoon meal in the kong and she loves it. Plenty of room to hold 1 cup of dog kibble in the large size.


----------

